# Hey! Check out this map! :D



## Eliot (Jun 8, 2003)

Hey, here's a really modern map of Middle-earth. It's based in the year 1999 Fourth Age.


----------



## Aulë (Jun 8, 2003)

Hahaha,
The Mirkwood seems to have shrunk (And Fangorn and Lorien have disappeared!)...
And I'm sure the Greenies are hanging around Mordor to stop those Uranium mines....


----------



## Eliot (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Aulë _
> *Hahaha,
> The Mirkwood seems to have shrunk (And Fangorn and Lorien have disappeared!)...
> And I'm sure the Greenies are hanging around Mordor to stop those Uranium mines.... *



Yup, two thousand years can do a lot to a world/planet.  You're absolutely right about the Greenies.   

I really like the names of some of those nations. Like, Hobbit's Autonomous Socialist Republic of the Shire, and Haradimic Democratic Republic.


----------



## pipin (Mar 4, 2004)

*100000000 peple*

i dont think there were so many peple in hobitin


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 4, 2004)

pipin said:


> i dont think there were so many peple in hobitin


They have probably been busy over the two thousand years since the start of the fourth age.


----------



## e.Blackstar (May 2, 2005)

Heh! H.A.S.R.S.!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hammersmith (May 3, 2005)

Gothmog said:


> They have probably been busy over the two thousand years since the start of the fourth age.


Somebody needs to tell that to Gondor!


----------

